# Play NTSC games on PAL PS2



## dj.spot (Feb 23, 2006)

does anyone know if it's posible to play NTSC games on PAL console without modchip ... my console is brand new :grin: PS2 games are very very expensive in Romania (F*** this country) and you find only the most popular games... but if you want something like eg: "legacy of kain series" you wont find anything ... so I have someone in the US that can send me cheaper games... the problem is as you know they are NTSC...
Help Please


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

I know of a utility called Swap Magic 3 which allows you to play PAL games on an NTSC console, not sure about the other way round though. Have a look at that and see if it fits your bill.


----------



## dj.spot (Feb 23, 2006)

yup! just heard bout swap magic 3... even found it in romania... i'll have to buy that and see if it works

Tnx!


----------



## Cryos (Mar 24, 2006)

Hiya, new to the board, I'm in the same situation, I want to import a game, so, cool to hear about this swap magic, which appears to be here in the UK, but I wanted to check about how to make sure your tv can take NTSC signals.

http://www.panasonic.co.uk/standard-tv/tx28ck1/index.htm Is my tv, under receiving system it does have NTSC/ Modified NTSC, but I wanted to be sure, does it have to receive NTSC 3 or something like that?


----------

